# Peggle



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

for those of you that don't know Peggles story

Peggle is a 14 week old blue colour point ragdoll that we have taken into rescue. He has FCKS and has a deformed back leg,which will need to be removed, but despite being very poorly, he is still a lively affectionate little boy.
Peggle is at the vets at the moment to see what treatment he can have done.
His vets costs are likely to be 100s of pounds, until we get the full assessment from the vets we won't fully know.
We have some funding for him,and he will have whatever treatment he needs no matter the cost, 
I will keep you all updated to how this little man is getting on :cat:

Here is a picture of him in his old home, I will get some more updated pics of him as soon as possible


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Can I please ask you all to keep Peggle in your thoughts, he will be having his leg removed 2morrow as the vet feels that Peggle is strong enough to go under and that for his sake the leg is better to be removed sooner rather than later.
As soon as he comes round from his GA 2morrow I will update you all


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Kelly

What a great result all round.

Will be sending you a donation towards his care on Wednesday (payday) and hope all goes well tomorrow.

Good luck Peggle!


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Thank you Rebecca (hugs)


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

just a gentle bump to ask if the wee man was through his op? 

hugs to him!!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Well lots of people are sending wee Peggle lots of positive healing vibes today (see http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/111088-call-collective-positive-vibes.html) so hopefully all is going more than well!


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

haven't heard anything yet, and must admit I am getting quite worried now. I try again in a little while, I promise I will let you know as soon as I know myself


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I have just found out that peggles op has been cancelled due to several emergency's coming in today so will now be done tomorrow instead. I will let you know as soon has he comes through from the op 2morrow


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ok - I will make sure to bump the good vibes post up tomorrow morning so that he has the power of the pf with him


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

thank you


----------



## Wendy1969 (Jun 4, 2010)

I will be thinking of him tomorrow and sending good vibes xx


----------



## Cat Detective (May 18, 2009)

Keep us posted


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I will keep you all updated,when I hear anything.
I Just wanted to say a big thank you to everyone that has donated towards Peggles care,We really can't thank you enough(hugs)


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Hope all goes well today poor little paws x


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

peggle has just gone down for surgery now so please keep him in your thoughts


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh will do! Good luck wee man!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Fingers crossed here all goes well x


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Peggle has just come out from his op and is doing well


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: fingers still crossed for a speedy recovery x


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

kelly-joy said:


> Peggle has just come out from his op and is doing well


a relief to hear!! thank you!!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Any more news?


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

he is fine a little sleepy, but still purring his little head off


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Awww - here is to a speedy recovery! Hope he gets used to his three legs soon. I wonder whether he will still try to scratch with the missing leg?


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwww bless his little paws x


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Any more news? How is he doing?


----------



## Minny-Moo (Jul 12, 2010)

Oh he is so adorable! 

I hope he is okay, and that the op went well.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

he is fine playing and acting as if he hasn't had an op at all. In fact we are having to try to stop him from doing so much because he just wants to go go go lol


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwww so pleased its not stoping him enjoying being a baby paws


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Do you still have him Kelly ? i thought I seen him for sale on Pets4Homes, a bit confusing, although I am very easily confused. http://www.pets4homes.co.uk/pets4homes/home.nsf/catsforsale/761E8D191955671B802577630029A71F


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

This must be a different kitten by the same breeder, surely?


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

Possibly, but the dates fit - wouldn't peggle be around 14-16 weeks now? Surely if the breeder had 2 sick kittens in the same litter then she wouldve mentioned it when posting about peggle? Suppose it could be a sick kitten from another litter born around the same time


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Ah yes perhaps another one was unwell also. I hope so. I thought and hoped Peggle was with ragdoll rehoming, or with someone like yourself Hobbs, I know you were following his progress.

I would have had to keep him. I find any excuse though. I thought he was going outside when the stud male eventually went outside ? Perhaps I am confusing him.

So many threads.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

It doesn't look like Peggle, but guess it could be,we did say when we left that if she had any more with problems to feel free to contact us,so surely if this was another one she would contact us I would have thought.I even called her yesterday to give an update on him and I have sent these pics to her today. Anyway here are some pics I took of Peggles today. He is coming along really nicely, in fact he has been getting along so well that we let him play with the other kittens that were handed in to me between 2 and 4 weeks of age they are now turning 9,10 and 15 weeks so will be ready for their new homes,when the right ones come a long.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Kelly-Joy, I thought Peggle was going to stay in the care of your rescue for a while. I am confused!

He is so adorable that little tripod!


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

he is:confused1:I am talking about the other kittens I have,some are ready and some will be ready soon to go to new homes. Peggles is going no where, as he still needs more treatment in a few months time,to see if where he grows will effect any of his vital organs. Nothing is being effected at the moment,but could get a effected as he gets older,but we won't know that of course until he is fully grown


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Lol - no, I understood that you meant the other kittens. The ad is a couple of days old so I suspect this must be another kitten of hers and not Peggles.


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

well the advert is certainly the same room and cat basket as in original post
http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-resc...oint-ragdoll-kitten-looking-special-home.html
maybe ad was posted before it was realised no one was going to pay £250 for a kitten needing surgery and with a genetic defect which could cost him his life. This is making money out of a sick cat -it also sends a message to others thinking oh OK I breed and if a kitten is unhealty or has a disability i can still sell it 
I was tbh horrified by this from the start -how anyone who calls themself a breeder can consider homing or passing on this cat to rescue is beyond me -Peggle is the responsibility of his breeder to care for for the rest of his days if this isw impossible then any funds he needs to be cared for should be paid by the breeder. 
Please don't think this post is aimed at the rescue for taking him -it isn't and he is better off being cared for with you anyway but this is so irresponsible as far as the breeder is concerned
wound looks to be healing very nicley.


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

oh just saw post above -if ad is only a few days old then this must be another one from same litter which is so very sad but makes me even more annoyed with this breeder.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww bless his little paws :001_wub: he looks like he's managing fine


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Aww thank god it is not Peggle and he is with Kelly!

Still very wrong advertising sick kittens, I would love to have lots of cats but I have to keep room here for any sick kittens I may breeder.

You cannot sell them on.

Well, I wouldn't.


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

Oh he looks fabulous! It's great to see how much he's come along! Doesn't look like he even notices a leg missing!

I have everything crossed that his littermate also finds his perfect home.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I have spoken to the breeder and the advert is not for Peggle, its not even a kitten of hers its her friends, I have also offered to help with this one if her friends needs help,so we will just have to wait to see if she takes our offer up or not


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

kelly-joy said:


> I have spoken to the breeder and the advert is not for Peggle, its not even a kitten of hers its her friends, I have also offered to help with this one if her friends needs help,so we will just have to wait to see if she takes our offer up or not


I hope she does as it's against GCCF and the new owner will have zero insurance-wise.

So pleased it's not Peggle, sorry for the mix-up, same breeder + ill cat = mis-understanding


----------



## delainew (May 15, 2010)

I am Peggles breeder, he has been rehomed to vicky and kelly joy from animal lifeline,
he has had his operation and is recovering, however he needs more scans for his FCKs

I am currently selling another blue point kitten who looks similar from a different litter for a friend of mine in higham ferrars, northants.
this kitten has a heart murmur.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

delainew said:


> I am Peggles breeder, he has been rehomed to vicky and kelly joy from animal lifeline,
> he has had his operation and is recovering, however he needs more scans for his FCKs
> 
> I am currently selling another blue point kitten who looks similar from a different litter for a friend of mine in higham ferrars, northants.
> this kitten has a heart murmur.


You should perhaps make it clear in the ad that this cat will not be able to insure etc.

Why can your friend not advertise herself ? Sorry that's just being nosy.

Glad Peggle is well.


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

tagalong said:


> I was tbh horrified by this from the start -how anyone who calls themself a breeder can consider homing or passing on this cat to rescue is beyond me -Peggle is the responsibility of his breeder to care for for the rest of his days if this isw impossible then any funds he needs to be cared for should be paid by the breeder.
> Please don't think this post is aimed at the rescue for taking him -it isn't and he is better off being cared for with you anyway but this is so irresponsible as far as the breeder is concerned
> wound looks to be healing very nicley.


I couldn't agree more with this. Thank God Peggle is with Kelly-Joy. I sincerely hope his breeder is paying for his treatment at the very least? Sending him cuddles and wishes for a quick recovery xxx


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

can this be closed now as it was only meant as a thread to keep people updated on Peggle and not to slag of the breeder


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

kelly-joy said:


> can this be closed now as it was only meant as a thread to keep people updated on Peggle and not to slag of the breeder


Keeps updated with him on another thread though wont you


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

kelly-joy said:


> can this be closed now as it was only meant as a thread to keep people updated on Peggle and not to slag of the breeder


with respect this breeder deserves it .
strange how the other kitten is photographed in the same basket in the same room with the same radiator and is the same age and same breed -what a coincidence


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm sorry if me posting has caused upset, but so has reading this thread and seeing you have to pay out while the breeder advertises another of her poorly kittens. I'm cynical enough to agree with Valerie that it doesn't belong to a friend. I hope someone has the strength to report her.  Please do keep us updated on Peggle as you're amazing and he is lucky to have you!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

delainew said:


> I am Peggles breeder, he has been rehomed to vicky and kelly joy from animal lifeline,
> he has had his operation and is recovering, however he needs more scans for his FCKs
> 
> I am currently selling another blue point kitten who looks similar from a different litter for a friend of mine in higham ferrars, northants.
> this kitten has a heart murmur.


Did you use a picture of Peggle for the pet4homes add though? That would be a great way of clearing things up if you can answer that.

Glad to see Peggle is doing well though!


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

As i said previously I have no issues with him ending up as he has in a good loving home -my issues are entirely with this breeder and if you believe this story the friend who is knowingly advertising a kitten with a potental life threatening disease I am no longer an active member of the GCCF but I am sure there are members here who will report this -
there are too many cats and kittens in rescue as it is -breeders should only be breeding for health and temperament and if there is demand not with the aim of producing sickly kittens and then ditch them after realising they can't make money from them


----------

